# [Batch] FTP Server connecten



## nicok (10. August 2006)

hi


ich ich kenn nur die eine möglichkeit per batch aufn ftp server zu connecten und zwar das man txt datei erstellt...

das problem dabei das mit programme wie quick batch etc nur die erste batch unsichtbar gemacht wird.. der vorgang bei dem auf dem ftp server connectet wird öffnet sich aber in einem neuen fenster und das ist sichtbar 


ziemlich unpraktisch..

also meine frage :

gibt es auser der möglichkeit mit dem erstellen einer txt datei, eine möglichkeit auf einen FTP server zu connecten ?


----------



## TS-JC (10. August 2006)

Du erstellst eine .bat Datei und schreibst folgendes rein:


```
ftp.exe -s:C:\script.txt www.domain.de
```

Dann erstellst du die script.txt

Da rein kommt:

```
FTP Username
Passwort
send C:\datei.txt
Quit
```

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Rufst du jetzt die .bat auf, so läd er die datei.txt hoch.
In die script.txt kannst du weitere ftp Befehle reinschreiben, siehe hierzu: ftp.exe -h


----------



## nicok (10. August 2006)

Ja aber die Möglichkeit möchte ich nicht.

Grund : Ich weiß nicht wie ich es hinbekommen kann das der Datentransferprozess im Hintergrund läuft bzw für den User nicht sichtbar ist..

Auserdem: Mit welchem Befehl kann ich das Fenster wieder schließen ? denn mit exit oder close geht es nicht ..

edit : welche Befehle gibt es noch die ich in die Txt Datei hineinschreiben kann ?


----------



## TS-JC (10. August 2006)

mit Quit sollte der ftp fertig sein und das fenster schliessen
hab das hier auch nur aus access mit VBA getestet, da wars so, da musste ich ein Pause reincshreiben damit man sehen konnte ob die übertragung geklappt hat


----------



## nicok (11. August 2006)

Also wenn ich den Befehl Quit in die txt datei schreibe kommt nur :

ungültiger Befehl !


----------



## nicok (11. August 2006)

*[Bat] Dowload von FTP Server*

hi 

ist es möglich der Batch den befehl zu geben das er eine Datei von einem FTP Server runterlädt ?


----------



## TS-JC (11. August 2006)

guck dir doch mal die hilfe von ftp.exe an
runterladen kannst du z.b. mit "get filename"


----------



## nicok (11. August 2006)

Erstmal danke für deine Hilfe aber...

wie öffne ich die hilfe ?

denn mit ftp.exe -h bekomm ich keine hilfe wie man unter anderem eine datei runterlädt..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Wird die Hilfe unter DOS, also auch bei den CLI-Programmen in Windows, nicht eher ueber */?* aufgerufen?


----------



## nicok (11. August 2006)

wenn man ftp /? bzw ftp.exe /? eingibt kommt :

Unbekannter Horst...


----------



## D@nger (11. August 2006)

mann mann, wo sind wir denn hier? Du gibst "FTP" ein, dann ENTER, dann "help", dann ENTER


----------



## nicok (11. August 2006)

und wie kann man einen befehl ( zb "mput" ) genauer anschauen ?


----------



## forsterm (11. August 2006)

Hallo,
das sollte mit help mput funktionieren.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## nicok (11. August 2006)

Ja es hat geklappt..

Vielen Dank ! Das Forum ist sehr hilfsbereit !


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2006)

Falls Du keine weiteren Fragen mehr zum Thema hast denk bitte noch daran den Thread als erledigt zu markieren.


----------

